# Just a moment



## Luno (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, how quickly I forget the emo crap that happened when I used to push a rig....  So, there I was, 0530 on my way to work (working in SEA now, just incase you were wondering), complaining about life, feeling glad it was Friday, just having dropped the kids off a the ex-wife's house, just got done telling her my opinion of finding my daughters' kitten outside (he's an inside kitten), starting my first cup of coffee, fighting traffic, taking my normal route.  Up ahead fire engines were pulling up, and police cars just arrived, one officer had just lit a flare.  I looked over as I passed, just as they pulled the white sheet, the pt's blood was soaking into the cover.  It was a jumper.  In that minute everything else seemed completely unimportant, the stress of leading a team, my personal issues, that I need to change the oil in my truck, that the kitten was left outside all night, the fact that I have to fire someone today, it all just melted away.  I realized in that split second, that no problem is too big to deal with, nothing is more important than living and getting over it.  This was definitely not my first successful SI, but it's been a while and I guess over time, you just forget.  I read a quote today that just stuck with me, so I guess I'll share it with you now....
"It will all be okay in the end, if it's not okay, it's not the end"


----------



## c-spine (Oct 16, 2006)

Luno said:


> "It will all be okay in the end, if it's not okay, it's not the end"




I've used that quote before - I love it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Oct 17, 2006)

You should hang out here more.  We like to hand out that "warm fuzzy feeling" on a regular basis.

Glad to hear you have things in perspective.  I don't worry too much about you though, you have a good head on your shoulders, even if you are a little bit of a lunatic.


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 17, 2006)

question: what is SEA and what is an SI? thanks in advance for clueing me in:blush: 

also, i absolutely love this quote. it really does make me feel better.


Luno said:


> "It will all be okay in the end, if it's not okay, it's not the end"


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 18, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> question: what is SEA and what is an SI? thanks in advance for clueing me in:blush:
> 
> also, i absolutely love this quote. it really does make me feel better.



Knowing Luno,

SEA is Seattle
SI = Serious Incident?


----------



## Jon (Oct 18, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:


> Knowing Luno,
> 
> SEA is Seattle
> SI = Serious Incident?


SI could be Suicide, as it was "Succesful SI"


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks, guys! 
ffemt, i see you are here saving my butt again with my little newbie questions. i appreciate you not losing your patience with me--or at least not showing it^_^, heh.
jon, i was thinking suicide, too bc of the context. however, there are a lot of abbreviations and lingo that i'm not really familiar with; so, i wasn't sure


----------



## Luno (Oct 19, 2006)

*hahaha*

Okay, my bad, sometimes abbreviations are region specific, last time I checked, I had to spend more time explaining my abbreviations to people who I realized later that didn't speak abbreviation, than I saved by using them...  Go figure, huh?  
SI = Suicidal Intention
SEA = Airport Code for Seattle/Tacoma International Airport

Erika, I drop by every now and then, it's good to say hi every so often.
The Doll, it's always good to see rookies, it helps offset the burnouts 
C-spine, yep, I like it too....


----------



## TheDoll (Oct 19, 2006)

Luno said:


> Okay, my bad, sometimes abbreviations are region specific, last time I checked, I had to spend more time explaining my abbreviations to people who I realized later that didn't speak abbreviation, than I saved by using them...  Go figure, huh?
> SI = Suicidal Intention
> SEA = Airport Code for Seattle/Tacoma International Airport
> 
> ...



yeah, i'm not fluent in abbreviation yet . thanks for the clarification!


----------

